# clx seatpost height



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

anyone know how much the seatpost on a 58cm clx can be extended. my inseam is 36 "
cannot find one locally to check.

thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bdx1366 said:


> anyone know how much the seatpost on a 58cm clx can be extended. my inseam is 36 "
> cannot find one locally to check.
> 
> thanks


I think you are going about this the entirely wrong way. Nowadays, you can find seatposts that will usually cover your inseam length without a problem. The question really is the top tube length of the bike, or in the CLX's case, the virtual top tube length. If you figure out your reach, then you will be able to work from there and get the bike that fits you correctly.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I think you are going about this the entirely wrong way. Nowadays, you can find seatposts that will usually cover your inseam length without a problem. The question really is the top tube length of the bike, or in the CLX's case, the virtual top tube length. If you figure out your reach, then you will be able to work from there and get the bike that fits you correctly.


true, but this frame has a specific to the frame post. it would not be the first time the top tube was the right length and the seatpost to short. had some issues in the past with post specific bikes.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

bdx1366 said:


> true, but this frame has a specific to the frame post. it would not be the first time the top tube was the right length and the seatpost to short. had some issues in the past with post specific bikes.


Colnagos fit "differently," I will say. What size are you on now/how tall are you?
The 57S CLX is equivalent to roughly a 61cm traditional Colnago.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Colnagos fit "differently," I will say. What size are you on now/how tall are you?
> The 57S CLX is equivalent to roughly a 61cm traditional Colnago.


thanks

have a c-40 in a 64cm size. 6'4" in height


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

bdx1366 said:


> thanks
> 
> have a c-40 in a 64cm size. 6'4" in height


Oh, ok, perfect. I had a 57S CLX for a little bit (I thought I knew my size better), and I'm 6'2", waaay too big, you should be fine, it's a long seatpost, 350mm at least.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Oh, ok, perfect. I had a 57S CLX for a little bit (I thought I knew my size better), and I'm 6'2", waaay too big, you should be fine, it's a long seatpost, 350mm at least.



Thanks apreciate the info


----------

